# Well... it was bound to happen



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm going to be purchasing supplies for making flies, spinners, and lures. I recently came across a YouTube channel by a guy called The Handmade Fisherman. Goes into detail about different lures and plastics he makes. Then that was like the rabbit down the hole and I am watching and researching like crazy. I have a background in carving, drawing, and painting so I feel I will really enjoy this. My question to everyone here is what are some of the good suppliers to order from?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nose around Jann's Netcraft......


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Hagen's. Netcraft orders some of thier supplies from them as well.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I get most of my stuff from Netcraft, great place to go to walk around and look at stuff too. Bass Pro and Cabelas are way over priced when it comes to tackle craft. I know a guy from a few other forums who is selling out of his stock of fly and jig tying stuff. Go look up Fishhunter775 on Ebay. He is selling things at very good prices.

There are plenty of tackle making websites and forums too. TackleUnderground is a popular one and covers just about everything. FlyAnglersOnline has a pretty good flytying base. I help run one for making jigs also. Careful..... you can get in deep!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

This is what I want to make right away.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

just make sure its something you will actually enjoy. I jumped in head first with reloading and was obsessed with it and the saving $ part helped a lot too. I have everything to load anything I want just sitting in the basement collecting dust. It was fun and rewarding in the beginning and then became a pain. sorry I couldn't help with a supplier just wanted to give my insight. I'm sure after me reviewing and buying all this fishing stuff this month I wont go but 2-3 times.


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

kayak1979 said:


> I'm going to be purchasing supplies for making flies, spinners, and lures. I recently came across a YouTube channel by a guy called The Handmade Fisherman. Goes into detail about different lures and plastics he makes. Then that was like the rabbit down the hole and I am watching and researching like crazy. I have a background in carving, drawing, and painting so I feel I will really enjoy this. My question to everyone here is what are some of the good suppliers to order from?


Anyone who is into lure making, paul adams, the hand made fisherman, is a must watch


----------



## Jim Paden (Feb 28, 2014)

kayak1979 said:


> This is what I want to make right away. I am obsessed with these lures called Joe's Flies and want to make my own custom flies for them. I spent nearly $300 on them last summer and need more.
> View attachment 231976
> View attachment 231977


Kayak: If you are in need of some original "Hildebrandt" spinners for your flies get back with me. I have dozens left over from my tying days. Mostly smaller sizes left, gold and silver. Some others that are "Hildebrandt" copies.


----------

